# So they send me a replacement 921...



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

Without getting into specifics, I was having a multitude of problems like everyone else. They offered to send me a replacement without much arm twisting from me. (They know I am pretty disgusted with the whole 921 deal...) I told them I wanted a "new" 921, not a rebuilt one. Not a problem.

So when I boot up my "new" 921 the first thing I notice is the "HDTV" logo is not the nice "Dish HDTV" logo. It is a circle containing the block letters "HDTV". It did not even change after the software download (it came with L055) and several power cord reboots, and factory default resets.

So, I'm thinking my "new" 921 was unused, but ancient. I couldn't care less about the actual start up logo, but my thinking was that a "new" 921 might have slightly better, updated hardware inside.

Any thoughts? (BTW, it doesn't work any better than my original...)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All new 921s ship with software version L055, and after you first turn it on and activate it is when it will download the current software.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Parp said:


> Without getting into specifics, I was having a multitude of problems like everyone else. They offered to send me a replacement without much arm twisting from me. (They know I am pretty disgusted with the whole 921 deal...) I told them I wanted a "new" 921, not a rebuilt one. Not a problem.
> 
> So when I boot up my "new" 921 the first thing I notice is the "HDTV" logo is not the nice "Dish HDTV" logo. It is a circle containing the block letters "HDTV". It did not even change after the software download (it came with L055) and several power cord reboots, and factory default resets.
> 
> ...


Actually, the logo is from a newer version.


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Actually, the logo is from a newer version.


That's what I'm thinking... So should I be concerned about getting an older 921? Is newer 921 hardware better?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Parp said:


> That's what I'm thinking... So should I be concerned about getting an older 921? Is newer 921 hardware better?


I don't know if anyone has the answer to this question. There are bugs in both my 921 and they are different versions. What is your version? HECD or HEED?


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Parp said:


> That's what I'm thinking... So should I be concerned about getting an older 921? Is newer 921 hardware better?


I have two 921's that I purchased about eight months apart. I have had far more problems with the newer one than the older one. I lose the EPG on th newer one at least once per week and have not lost it on the older one for several months.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

Parp said:


> I told them I wanted a "new" 921, not a rebuilt one. Not a problem.


I was told they aren't rebuilding them yet. We're on #4.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Parp said:


> So, I'm thinking my "new" 921 was unused, but ancient. I couldn't care less about the actual start up logo, but my thinking was that a "new" 921 might have slightly better, updated hardware inside.


I'm on my second 921. The first (HECD) was the older unit and had the Dish
HDTV logo. The newer (HEED) has the plain logo so I think you have a newer
unit. Despite the speculation in a couple of threads here about possible
differences between the two (other than the logo), I have not seen any
difference. Someone said the newer unit has a better OTA tuner but I
see absolutely no difference on 10 Nashville digital channels and 4 Huntsville, AL digital channels. I have lost program guide data a couple of times lately
and don't recall that happening on my older unit but I might not have noticed.
The guide data reloaded overnight the couple of times it disappeared.


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

bbomar said:


> I'm on my second 921. The first (HECD) was the older unit and had the Dish
> HDTV logo. The newer (HEED) has the plain logo so I think you have a newer
> unit. Despite the speculation in a couple of threads here about possible
> differences between the two (other than the logo), I have not seen any
> ...


This concurs with my situation exactly. The original unit (HECD) has the dish logo and the replacement (HEED) has the plain logo. Well, here's hoping the OTA tuner is better, cuz that was one of my problems (fingers strenuously crossed)... Haven't had it long enough to put it through the wringer yet... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Just got my replacement 921 (HEED). Still misses timer recording (thinks it's recording, but it isn't). Still have incomplete guide data. The 921 has become more and more unreliable with each passing month and each new software update. A few more updates and the 921 should be as dead as a doornail. Once it proves to be completely useless, there will no longer be any reason not to switch to Voom. After all, an unreliable, minimally functioning 921 is no better than no HD PVR. Come to think of it, the 921 has already reached that disastrous status.


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Once it proves to be completely useless, there will no longer be any reason not to switch to Voom. After all, an unreliable, minimally functioning 921 is no better than no HD PVR. Come to think of it, the 921 has already reached that disastrous status.


I own one so I shouldn't laugh but it is starting to get pretty funny. Mine is just getting worse and worse as time goes by. Jittery recordings, locked aspect ratios, "blacked out programming" which isn't, drop dead slow responses, no recording, can't stop recording, OTA guide not working, loss lock when other receivers in house work fine. The list goes on and on and on and on and... Oh yes, where do I stop? I'm sure that there will be a folk song about this someday.

I'm waiting for Apple to come out with something on any platform and then I'm switching. Otherwise I will probably give the "other" provider a chance. Heck, cable even offers a hd-dvr in my area.


----------

